# Check out this tiny little thing ... (age/score?) ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

For reference ... I'm 6'2" and weigh 197 ...


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you find it or kill it? 

Thats a hoss.......sadly its age is....WELL he's not going to get any older! But that is a good deer, may have died of old age or from running woman to hard!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

45 and yo're about a 2. The rack? I dunno.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 45 and yo're about a 2. The rack? I dunno.


Okay that's pretty funny I don't care who you are that's funny.



TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How does anyone age a set of antlers ? Score I would say close to 150


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> How does anyone age a set of antlers ? Score I would say close to 150


Exactly, the same way they age pictures of a deer on the hoof ... !

Getting, sort of close on the score ... it's tough to tell from that photo, but he hung over both sides of a 36 qt. igloo icechest by an inch.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice pants..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm too scared to even guess wrong, the look on your face is a "ima kick yer ____" if yer wrong.









:slimer:

163, age wise, no clue 9 years old. LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Osoo ... naw man. I'm like, super friendly and non-confrontational at all, just read my posts ... ! I was trying not to puke up the Copehagen I just swallowed ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Osoo ... naw man. I'm like, super friendly and non-confrontational at all, just read my posts ... ! I was trying not to puke up the Copehagen I just swallowed ...


nasty! my uncle use to swallow his all the time, don't know how he could do that! LOL

so was i close on score? 

btw, cute shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you really just say "cute". Lol. 

Like the color of those horns.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Did you really just say "cute". Lol.
> 
> Like the color of those horns.


yes i did and look who came running first!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Osoo ... naw man. I'm like, super friendly and non-confrontational at all, just read my posts ... ! I was trying not to puke up the Copehagen I just swallowed ...


Gah, is there anything you WON'T swallow????


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Gah, is there anything you WON'T swallow????


YES .................... Good Lord ... !


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

i would guess 160-165


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice buck!!!

Why are your eyes so red??


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Osoo ... naw man. I'm like, super friendly and non-confrontational at all, just read my posts ... ! I was trying not to puke up the Copehagen I just swallowed ...


Is this Katie??????? Bc the Spec-Rig I know sounds NOTHING like this....... :walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

btreybig said:


> Is this Katie??????? Bc the Spec-Rig I know sounds NOTHING like this....... :walkingsm:walkingsm


Did I tell you she adopted a three legged dog ... ? And named it tripod ... ? Dead serious ...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Monster!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Gah, is there anything you WON'T swallow????


Hahahahahahahaha

"Must spread some around before"
Someone green him for me!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Taken care of MH, I'm a little worried about devil giving him a 2 though:screwy:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Gah, is there anything you WON'T swallow????


BTW, I REALLY hope that was a ******* joke


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> For reference ... I'm 6'2" and weigh 197 ...


Dang, That thing is a serious scrub/runt/cull. Never seen a worse specimen in Texas before. WOW!!!

As far as the deer head goes, I will say 145"s.

Love ya Spec.kisssmkisssm


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well Spec, Whats he go? Ya'll find him or shoot him?
On further evaluation I'll say 153"s.
Booger looks like he has some pretty good mass too.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

158 1/8". He died on january 14th from a
Festering infection in his corn hole.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Opps. Sorry ... forgot about this.

I don't have the exact measurement. 27" wide and has almost 40" of mass. He was found dead in a waterfowl project during 1st split. Crazy big. The photos really do the deer no justice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> For reference ... I'm 6'2" and weigh 197 ...


According to those specs, your BMI is 26



> If your BMI is below 18.5, you are underweight
> If your BMI is 18.5 to 24.9 you are at a normal weight
> If your BMI is 25.0 to 29.9 you are overweight
> If your BMI is 30 and higher you are obese


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... just in the gut ...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Imagine this... You shoot a bull sprig and upon retrieving it, you snag your waders above the knee on something. Look down at what first looks like a stick, but then you realize it's a 180 class whitetail... Been dead for a couple weeks in the pond all your ducks are using!!

It really did happen, I was there!! And yes, the spoonies saved the day!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

first you cant age without seeing the deer and second this is not a school where you want everyone doing your job . if your a really a deer hunter you should be able to age and score your on deer. there is to much info out there where anyone that puts in a little effort can do his on job


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Check out this tiny little thing


That's what she said...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Imagine this... You shoot a bull sprig and upon retrieving it, you snag your waders above the knee on something. Look down at what first looks like a stick, but then you realize it's a 180 class whitetail... Been dead for a couple weeks in the pond all your ducks are using!!
> 
> It really did happen, I was there!! And yes, the spoonies saved the day!


Pics of the 180-incher or it never happened.:cop: :biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> Pics of the 180-incher or it never happened.:cop: :biggrin:


Huh ... ???? I think you lost the plot bro ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Huh ... ???? I think you lost the plot bro ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


LOL, I guess I did. Thought he was talking about a different deer. Alright, I'll bump my guess up to 174"s.:wink:


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

167


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Speaking of dogs missing legs. I had a dog once that didnt have any legs. I didnt give him a name cuz when I called him he wouldnt come.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Spec you weigh 197 lbs?? Man I would have never guessed that!! lol 

Also to help- this buck was 183 3/8, 9 1/2 years old (He was 190's in his prime but started to fall off 2 years ago). Found dead in the middle of one of our ponds as Mojo said! Pictures dont really do it justice but thought I'd share one I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fast357 (Jun 22, 2010)

**** thats a nice deer !


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh ... why was I thinking it was 174" ... ? Must have been those sheds Mojo was wearing on his head ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...

Yeah. 197, down from 211 ... I hide it well.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Huh ... why was I thinking it was 174" ... ? Must have been those sheds Mojo was wearing on his head ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> Yeah. 197, down from 211 ... I hide it well.


Ya the sheds Mojo was holding were around 174'ish--the "ol'e man" though was a little bigger-- and hopefully he made a few babies that will look like him in a few years!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a feeling I'm opening a can of worms ...


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd say 155


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I have a feeling I'm opening a can of worms ...


****... That dude has a wicked case of juandice....


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I have a feeling I'm opening a can of worms ...


He must have been drinking those Bloody Mary/Lone Star mixtures again....... :cheers:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

btreybig said:


> He must have been drinking those Bloody Mary/Lone Star mixtures again....... :cheers:


Coors yellow-bellies ... !


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Love those Chocolate horns!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hahaha!! That pic might be better then this one from that weekend...


----------

